# If you point a gun at an old man and he takes his glasses off....



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 25, 2018)

....you might want to think twice.

Customer in cowboy hat helps thwart armed robbery at Monterrey butcher shop





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=804917126384539


----------



## Muppet (Apr 26, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> ....you might want to think twice.
> 
> Customer in cowboy hat helps thwart armed robbery at Monterrey butcher shop
> 
> ...



Saw that on the news. Lol


----------



## CQB (Apr 26, 2018)

Can’t like that enough


----------



## Grunt (Apr 26, 2018)

I like seeing people take action against predators and not simply allowing themselves to be victimized. Glad it ended well for all of the good guys!


----------



## Dame (Apr 26, 2018)

Bravo Viejo! Bravo!


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 26, 2018)

The throat grab was epic


----------



## Box (Apr 26, 2018)

That young fella came in thinking he was in for a payday...
...before he knew what hit him he was relieved of his gun, his hat, his backpack, his shirt, his hoodie, and his dignity

Not that dignity is something he had much of when he rolled out of bed that morning, but when an old guy armed with nothing more than a cowboy hat and set of huge balls up and beats half of your clothes off of you AFTER you have pointed a gun in his face...
...well, whatever dignity that punk had ended up on the floor in the potato chip aisle


----------



## Gunz (Apr 27, 2018)

The minute that punk turned his weapon the old vaquero owned his ass. Good move on the store employee scooping up the dropped gun. The punk would be dead if Senor had been packing.


----------

